# HP P410i Raid Controller does not like SSD drives



## vpsrus (May 10, 2017)

This is for the hardware guys, I have installed an SSD drive to a P410i raid controller and the I/O is awful does not gets more than 61MB/s where this should be around 500MB/s, I have changed a lot of settings on the controller, disable cache and nothing makes any difference. I know that HP is proprietary and will work only with HP SSD drives, I would like some suggestion in 3rd party controllers like Adaptec or SLI what should be better, to replace the P401i.
Thanks


----------



## Jonathan (May 12, 2017)

Check out what LSI has to offer. The 9271 line works pretty good with SSDs in my experience. The 3ware/LSI 9650SE and 9750 do not do well with SSDs.

Haven't used an Adaptec card in years.


----------



## vpsrus (May 12, 2017)

Thank you, I am looking and researching on the LSI 9270


----------



## bsdguy (May 12, 2017)

It might be useful to mention which Raid level you need. 0,1,10 are a completely different story from 5,6,50, etc.


----------



## vpsrus (May 12, 2017)

Usually raid 10


----------



## bsdguy (May 12, 2017)

Then do not even muck around with any raid card. Just use a reasonable SAS/Sata card (no raid) in case you haven't got enough ports on the mainboard. Just be sure that current versions are supported to not artificially slow down your SSDs.

Reason: R 0,1,10 are just striping/mirroring which any halfway decent OS will do with virtually 0 overhead. Again: Virtually zero overhead.
Striping just means to to put every other e.g. sector to the second disk and mirroring means just that, writing it out to two disks which often actually boils down to a single write or more precisely 2 ioctls but just 1 data transfer if both disks are on 1 SAS/Sata controller.

Raid controllers are only worth the expense (and the trouble, see below) with levels 5 and upward. That said, even R 5 isn't a problem; it's just xor'ing. R 6 is Gallois fields which is more expensive.

Plus you gain something important on top: vendor and model Independence (which has saved many in trouble who hadn't to waste time hunting down the exact (probably old and out of sales) controller model if theirs broke).


----------



## vpsrus (May 12, 2017)

The server is a DL G7 we usually do raid 10 but have some servers running raid 5 as well


----------



## Jonathan (May 14, 2017)

RAID 5 will eat SSDs like nobody's business. It's a huge waste of write cycles so maybe you save some money up front for the space you need, but it will cost you later on


----------



## maounique (May 17, 2017)

Jonathan said:


> RAID 5 will eat SSDs like nobody's business. It's a huge waste of write cycles so maybe you save some money up front for the space you need, but it will cost you later on



Indeed, if you buy your SSDs from newegg or are the "latest and greatest" KingDian or KingFast lines or if you plan to keep the server beyond the 5 years they are usually expected to stay in production at the most.
The problem with RAID 5+ is the actual bw of the controller, it will start to choke pretty soon and become the bottleneck before SSD's controller will be saturated.


----------



## pravin007techno (Jul 15, 2017)

hai, I am hardware guy.I am so excited to answer your question. p410i raid controllers consist of memory speed up 800mhz and weight is 14.4 ounces and memory type is ddr2 SDRAM.In my research, i have found one of the raid controller providers online and I recommend it strongly because these online providers give full details on raid controller and live chat support also


----------

